# Mod-pendulum used at Buxton



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Put the techniques learned to the true test this week while hunting for drum at Buxton. Working with 8oz baseball has really helped in getting the timing right using my 1509 2/1. 

After some southbeach practice, my cast was going long and straight and finishing the cast in one smooth, firm push/pull and could finally feel the rod explode the weight away. Adding bait, the cast lost less than 10yds.

Wading out on the bar, the water will varying from 2-4 feet, but didn't affect the style of cast and never hit the water on the turn. Was very happy with this knowledge that proper technique can be used in real-life fishing conditions. Heavy wind, rain and wave action had little effect on the cast.

A big "thanks" to the DC casters and Neil for all the help. Next move is towards a more traditional "fishing-style pendulum" from the mod-OTG I'm using now. Will see if a little more distance with 8nbait is still possible.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

VA-Apraisr,

Be careful with your shockleader, check it each cast if in a crowd, or if people are to your right, one little nick from a shell or bluefish and the shock parts very easily when you apply power casting techniques to your fishing. 

As a side note, the mod-OTG lends itself much more toward wade fishing than the pendulum.

Congrats on your progress,

Blaine


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I've talked to a number of people from the clinic and most are reaching more fish. Let us know when you a hook a big one from the back side of the bar. And, for taking the "Going the DIstance" clinic and posting the updates.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Well, did get some fish....*

.....50" red on Tues evening and 40+" on Thursday afternoon. As an aside, I walk forward before casting and don't apply the power early in the cast....used the mod-OTG and most likely will continue down this path since a full fishing pendulum uses a more aggressive inswing and torques the rod harder during the casting arc. As noted from Blaine, can be dangerous and that's the last thing I want to be in a crowd. Careful casting to all. John.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*VA-Apraisr*

Hi John,

Glad to see that the Capital Longcaster's Clinic you attended is helping you cast further, and is rewarding you with nice fish.

Good luck, keep up the good work, and keep the reports coming!


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi John - very pleased that you ghave worked it out and developed your own cast, well done.
Adding to what Blaine said re shock leader, for 8oz I use a minimum of 60lb, most often a clear low diameter 80lb ( Sufix UKSF approved ) 0.75mm diameter. 
Will be in Florida end of next week for Frosties Expo, have made up some fluoro-carbon rigs for the pomps, man those things can see a line from way off. Also will be experimenting with fluoro shock leader too, although the low stretch may make things 'interesting'! Keep it up - BB


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

John - sent you my change of e mail address the other day, came back undeliverable.
Please e mail me on [email protected] so I can get your address on my list.
Sorry everyone - that or [email protected] will reach me now I have gone over to broadband. 
Regards to all - Neil


----------



## ketchnrelease (Nov 6, 2003)

Could someone post some of the specifics on the mod-OTG and using a baseball for practice. I am new to this site and have been readin up on the pendulum and other casts with the hope of improving my distance.

Thanx


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "ketchnrelease",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Hey Ketchnrelease, on the mod-OTG*

it would be advised to contact Blackbeard on the post above and order his casting video which highlights the otg, mod-otg, and pendulum style casts in great detail. Neil has an excellent style to try and mimic and if he's in the area again like he was in Delaware this summer, it would be money well-spent to attend the seminar. 

The baseball casting takes some getting used to but requires a much smaller field (most football fields will be enough) and less chance of injury on a break-off. Drill hole through ball; tie on large bead; insert back into baseball and fill hole with glue. Attach using 100lb mono and a swivel. If you want 8oz, insert 3oz. weight into the baseball but be warned, this is alot of pressure on your shoulders after quite a few casts! Mine are sore and may go back to regular baseball so I don't injure my shoulder socket.

Last but not least, find a casting partner in the area who can work on the mod-otg cast with you....nothing better than working one on one with a teacher. Good luck! John.


----------



## ketchnrelease (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Will give this a try. Hard to imagine you can cast a baseball, but what the heck I'll give it a try!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi VA-Apraisr,
You are doing great. I finally gave 8 and bait a try this week using the Aerialized Ground Cast (AGC) a/k/a "Modified Pendulum." If you wait a fraction of a second longer before you turn into the cast you should not feel the weight of the sinker. Try not to pull against the sinker. Instead, allow the sinker to accelerate around the tip as you turn into the cast. Once the sinker is outside of the tip, it will feel lighter because it is pivoting around the tip and it will go further. I hope this helps.

Hi ketchnrelease,
You can see a video of the baseball casting on out website www.longcasters.org. It is on the "Movies" link under "Neil and James." It is best to start with a basic baseball setup and add weight as your skills improve. You may also need to spend a week or two casting leads before you head to the water. That will adjust your timing for casting real leads. Two of our female members took first and second place at the last SportcastUSA casting event and they trained on baseballs. Adina's cast was 447 feet and Sandee's was 433; not bad for first time casters.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi ketch. i also attened the clinic in de. and it helped this old guy. i haven't hit better than around 370ft in recent years. i took two baseballs and drilled holes in the center and put 50# test thru, tied on a treble hook and imbedded it in ball attached swivel to other end, filled holes on both sides of ball. did some practicing, still got some flaws, but working on it. at the worlds i hit 427.6 with 150gr. had an ofb shot over 475. in the 125gr. i hit 478.6. had two over 500 but ofb. it does help. get neils video, and you will see that tech. helps.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hey Bill,

That is great news. I'm glab things have worked for you.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey VA !! tried that butt section yet on your 1509? how did you like the feel and the length? have you tried the low reel position yet?


----------

